
Cisco Silicon One - Cyph0n
https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/solutions/service-provider/innovation/silicon-one.html
======
code_scrapping
So, this apparently generated no interest on HN? :)

I respect the company's drive to adapt to new trends with it's portfolio
but... the chip market?

To quote Bloomberg from here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-11/cisco-
ent...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-11/cisco-enters-chip-
business-begins-supplying-microsoft-facebook)

"The new initiative has the potential to attract business from customers who
want to build their own machines instead of buying whole packages"

So, Cisco is doing the complete opposite of Apple?

(disclosure - Cisco engineer, purely personal opinions and no insight into
company's strategy)

